# JCB Golf & Country Club



## Fish (Jul 10, 2018)

Just come across this as it's just been fully mapped by Steve at SkyCaddie. 

I've not heard anything about it, there's very limited information and photo's on their website, and it's in Staffordshire.

At face value it has a Centurion GC feel about it, but I could be way off, so, anyone know anything more about this new course?

Is it open and being played on?

Some are saying on social media it's a corporate membership only?

If that's a real photo of the island green, then 

https://www.jcbgolfandcountryclub.com/


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 10, 2018)

only thing i can add is some of the golf course pictures are Photo shopped


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jul 10, 2018)

I live near here. I can only I go by the word of those  that work at the JCB plant but I was told that itâ€™s to be a very exclusive club. Pals of Bamford, execs, the top 1%, Workers at JCB.
Also planning to have tournaments there. What tournaments I donâ€™t know.

I donâ€™t believe itâ€™s open yet or completed.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 10, 2018)

The website has a link for membership enquires


----------



## Fish (Jul 10, 2018)

louise_a said:



			The website has a link for membership enquires
		
Click to expand...

Yes with 'business details', so it would seem they are only looking for corporate memberships or high end white collars.

It's all coming across a little 'exclusive'.


----------



## shortgame (Jul 10, 2018)

Invite only so I hear for corporate clients etc. Won't be open the public.  Heard mixed reports about whether or not employees can use it


----------



## yandabrown (Jul 10, 2018)

You can see the island green from the road using Google Maps https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.9...4!1siHzb5bfKaTpZVlpH15cHYw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## DRW (Jul 10, 2018)

Never heard of it, I assume this link shows in construction :-

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...5a13632349e0272!8m2!3d52.9487699!4d-1.8610724

Not that far from me either, may have to have a nose when next down in that area.


----------



## Fish (Jul 10, 2018)

yandabrown said:



			You can see the island green from the road using Google Maps https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.9...4!1siHzb5bfKaTpZVlpH15cHYw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

Click to expand...

Thanks for this, and welcome :thup:

As it's your 1st post, were you drawn to the topic because you work for or are associated to JCB in some way?


----------



## yandabrown (Jul 10, 2018)

Fish said:



			Thanks for this, and welcome :thup:

As it's your 1st post, were you drawn to the topic because you work for or are associated to JCB in some way?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. No connection, just that the Island Green caught my eye, I don't think we have many on this side of the pond do we?


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 10, 2018)

West Midlands golf club has one, island green that is, they also opened a par 6 a few backs. 666 yards.


----------



## Fish (Jul 10, 2018)

yandabrown said:



			Thank you. No connection, just that the Island Green caught my eye, I don't think we have many on this side of the pond do we?
		
Click to expand...

West Midlands GC apparently, on my doorstep but never felt the desire to play there.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 10, 2018)

It seems like itâ€™s everything thatâ€™s wrong with golf 

Expensive no doubt , very exclusive to the point of being closed to the great unwashed 

Rich boys playground - something to show off to his rich mates , nothing but a status symbol 

It was supposed to have a spa and a five star hotel with it which is a bit confusing because you would have thought it would be for stay and play guests ?


----------



## pendodave (Jul 10, 2018)

Island greens are overrated.


----------



## Fish (Jul 10, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It was supposed to have a spa and a five star hotel with it which is a bit confusing because you would have thought it would be for stay and play guests ?
		
Click to expand...

It will be, for all his foreign investors and customers from across the world.


----------



## shortgame (Jul 10, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It seems like itâ€™s everything thatâ€™s wrong with golf 

Expensive no doubt , very exclusive to the point of being closed to the great unwashed 

Rich boys playground - something to show off to his rich mates , nothing but a status symbol 

It was supposed to have a spa and a five star hotel with it which is a bit confusing because you would have thought it would be for stay and play guests ?
		
Click to expand...

Get what you're saying but playing devil's advocate why can't a guy build a course with his own money on his own land to use as he wishes?

I bet his house has a lovely swimming pool  but I wouldn't expect to be allowed in for a dip... unless invited


----------



## Fish (Jul 10, 2018)

shortgame said:



			Get what you're saying but playing devil's advocate why can't a guy build a course with his own money on his own land to use as he wishes?

I bet his house has a lovely swimming pool  but I wouldn't expect to be allowed in for a dip... unless invited
		
Click to expand...

My only answer to that would be, that's fine, but then don't ask to play tournaments their, I wouldn't be interested to watch a tournament at a course I couldn't play at and then experience for myself.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 10, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It seems like itâ€™s everything thatâ€™s wrong with golf 

Expensive no doubt , very exclusive to the point of being closed to the great unwashed 

Rich boys playground - something to show off to his rich mates , nothing but a status symbol 

It was supposed to have a spa and a five star hotel with it which is a bit confusing because you would have thought it would be for stay and play guests ?
		
Click to expand...

I'd say that the ultra exclusive clubs (Queenwood, Wentworth etc) are a problem in golf, but this isn't a club. It's basically just his back garden.
It's a bit like complaining that Gareth Bale hasn't opened up the holes in his back garden to the general unwashed, or David Beckham not letting the local kids play 5 a side on his pitch, whenever they want.


----------



## shortgame (Jul 10, 2018)

Fish said:



			My only answer to that would be, that's fine, but then don't ask to play tournaments their, I wouldn't be interested to watch a tournament at a course I couldn't play at and then experience for myself.
		
Click to expand...

Don't disagree but we may be getting ahead of ourselves, haven't heard anything about planning to host bit tournaments there - but then again the whole thing seems a bit hush hush


----------



## pendodave (Jul 10, 2018)

Fish said:



			My only answer to that would be, that's fine, but then don't ask to play tournaments their, I wouldn't be interested to watch a tournament at a course I couldn't play at and then experience for myself.
		
Click to expand...

So you'll not be entering the masters lottery then...


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jul 10, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It seems like itâ€™s everything thatâ€™s wrong with golf 

Expensive no doubt , very exclusive to the point of being closed to the great unwashed 

Rich boys playground - something to show off to his rich mates , nothing but a status symbol 

It was supposed to have a spa and a five star hotel with it which is a bit confusing because you would have thought it would be for stay and play guests ?
		
Click to expand...


What is wrong with exclusivity ? good luck to Mr Bamford and I hope he enjoys his course.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 10, 2018)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			What is wrong with exclusivity ? good luck to Mr Bamford and I hope he enjoys his course.
		
Click to expand...

It smacks of rich elitism thatâ€™s whatâ€™s wrong with it and its something that gives Golf a bad name - it has an image of a snobbish old boys game that is unwelcoming and unfriendly- and a course that is only for the rich just adds to that , especially at a time when lots of people are working hard to open the game up to as many as possible all over the UK

One of the best things about golf is that we are all able to walk and play the courses where legends and our heroes have played - these courses for me do nothing to help the image of the sport


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jul 10, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It smacks of rich elitism thatâ€™s whatâ€™s wrong with it and its something that gives Golf a bad name - it has an image of a snobbish old boys game that is unwelcoming and unfriendly- and a course that is only for the rich just adds to that , especially at a time when lots of people are working hard to open the game up to as many as possible all over the UK

One of the best things about golf is that we are all able to walk and play the courses where legends and our heroes have played - these courses for me do nothing to help the image of the sport
		
Click to expand...


There is exclusivity in all walks of life, I don't expect to play football at Wembley or tennis on centre court, if someone works hard to build up/run/maintain a business and wants to invest his hard earned cash in building an ultra exclusive club for himself and like minded individuals then good on him.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 10, 2018)

pendodave said:



			Island greens are overrated.
		
Click to expand...

It's a great way to lighten the bag of a few balls.


----------



## shortgame (Jul 10, 2018)

Bazzatron said:



			West Midlands golf club has one, island green that is, they also opened a par 6 a few backs. 666 yards.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds a bit gimmicky


----------



## Slab (Jul 10, 2018)

pendodave said:



			Island greens are overrated.
		
Click to expand...

Island greens are daunting card wreckers that often make you weep... but occasionally make your heart skip a little bit


----------



## JamesR (Jul 10, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It smacks of rich elitism thatâ€™s whatâ€™s wrong with it and its something that gives Golf a bad name - it has an image of a snobbish old boys game that is unwelcoming and unfriendly- and a course that is only for the rich just adds to that , especially at a time when lots of people are working hard to open the game up to as many as possible all over the UK

One of the best things about golf is that we are all able to walk and play the courses where legends and our heroes have played - these courses for me do nothing to help the image of the sport
		
Click to expand...

I can accept the challenge that it shows what's wrong with society today - the rich are getting richer and the poor are getting poorer / top 1% have more wealth than the remaining 99% etc.

But this isn't the problem with golf. In fact I'd argue that golf is the most available sport to the masses, when it comes to playing at the Mecca's of the game.
Like others have said I can't play footy @ Wembley, Rugby @ Twickers, Tennis @ Wimbledon. But, whilst some courses are unavailable, I can play golf at Troon, Turnberry, Sunningdale, St Andrews, Pebble Beach, Dornoch, Sawgrass, Quail Hollow, Valderama etc etc etc


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 10, 2018)

my friend Robin is the architect (he also did the 7th and 18 greens at our place, along with several other courses) and have been following some progress over teh last couple of years. Not sure when it is opening but looking very nice now. Not sure on membership policies etc


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jul 10, 2018)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			What is wrong with exclusivity ? good luck to Mr Bamford and I hope he enjoys his course.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing. If I could play for exclusivity I would! 

I know I dream of it when Iâ€™m stuck behind groups and approaching 5 hour rounds!


----------



## Wrighty90 (Oct 6, 2018)

I have been lucky enough to play it. I worked for JCB for 14 years and an old colleague got me on as a guest. I can confirm itâ€™s a spectacular course. Itâ€™s literally 18 signature hole.  Corporate membership only for JCB dealers and suppliers. Base package is Â£13k per year and thatâ€™s for 100 round and one corporate day for up to 60 people. Iâ€™ve played 3 of the worlds top 100 courses. The JCB course is better than they were. Simply stunning.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 7, 2018)

Why can't there be private clubs that don't give access to the unwashed? I don't care that they shut the gates to the vast majority of golfers. I'd rather they did that than open them then treat you as something on the bottom of their shoe - and there's plenty of those out there too.

Equally, I do wonder how many golfers hold a similar snobbery when it comes to whether or not they'd play at a municipal in the middle of a council estate? Is there a faint whiff of (childish) entitlement when people express the feeling they should be allowed to play anywhere?

Its a private, exclusive club that fits a particular niche in the game. We have plenty of choice of great courses that also give a great welcome.


----------



## Fish (Oct 7, 2018)

Wrighty90 said:



			I have been lucky enough to play it. I worked for JCB for 14 years and an old colleague got me on as a guest. I can confirm itâ€™s a spectacular course. Itâ€™s literally 18 signature hole.  Corporate membership only for JCB dealers and suppliers. Base package is Â£13k per year and thatâ€™s for 100 round and one corporate day for up to 60 people. Iâ€™ve played 3 of the worlds top 100 courses. The JCB course is better than they were. Simply stunning.
		
Click to expand...

Is the clubhouse completed now, I know it was on target for the end of September with the 10 luxury lodges to be completed by the end of the year. 

Hereâ€™s the breakdown of the packages. 

*JCB 100* (100 rounds of golf per year + 1 x corporate day for upto 60 people) 
*JCB 160* (160 rounds of golf per year + 2 x corporate days for upto 60 people) 
*JCB 240* (240 rounds of golf per year + 2 x corporate days for upto 60 people and 2 x shotgun corporate days) 

The JCB 100 membership package is Â£15,000 for 1 year but the most cost effective way of becoming a member is to take a 3 year membership as year 1 and 2 are *heavily discounted* so you only pay Â£15,000 in year 3.  Membership can of course be paid annually.


----------



## Andy (Oct 7, 2018)

Hope it's better than his plant, that won't be hard though.


----------



## DRW (Oct 7, 2018)

Corporate membership is being offered to the course for non dealers btw.

It is more expensive than fairly equivalent Woburn corporate membership setup, was quite surprised with the costs(but the membership is slightly different in splits and number of rounds/corporate day and more exclusive but less courses available so not a direct comparison).

A few pictures are now appearing online of the course from people who have played it.


----------



## Wrighty90 (Oct 7, 2018)

Fish said:



			Is the clubhouse completed now, I know it was on target for the end of September with the 10 luxury lodges to be completed by the end of the year.

Hereâ€™s the breakdown of the packages.

*JCB 100* (100 rounds of golf per year + 1 x corporate day for upto 60 people)
*JCB 160* (160 rounds of golf per year + 2 x corporate days for upto 60 people)
*JCB 240* (240 rounds of golf per year + 2 x corporate days for upto 60 people and 2 x shotgun corporate days)

The JCB 100 membership package is Â£15,000 for 1 year but the most cost effective way of becoming a member is to take a 3 year membership as year 1 and 2 are *heavily discounted* so you only pay Â£15,000 in year 3.  Membership can of course be paid annually.
		
Click to expand...

Not yet. Due to open in October.  There a press day at the end of the month, so it will be in all the magazines and what have you in November.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2018)

Wrighty90 said:



			Not yet. Due to open in October.  There a press day at the end of the month, so it will be in all the magazines and what have you in November.
		
Click to expand...

If itâ€™s not open to the public then Iâ€™ll be surprised if much of the press are bothered - along with clubs like Queenswood it will be just be nice and quiet in the press and left to the rich and famous


----------



## Captainron (Oct 7, 2018)

I have no problem with exclusive clubs and I see why some ultra rich would want to play at a club which was less busy than a normal members club or a muni.


----------



## Wrighty90 (Oct 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If itâ€™s not open to the public then Iâ€™ll be surprised if much of the press are bothered - along with clubs like Queenswood it will be just be nice and quiet in the press and left to the rich and famous
		
Click to expand...

this course is all about publicity. Itâ€™s not there to make money from fees or membership. The Bamfords are multi billionaires. Think of the John Deere Classic in the USA. This is bamfords aim. Get a tour event signed up and get his brand on the telly. Matt Fitzpatrick was playing it last week with the CEO. Apparently he was blown away. This is purely a marketing tool and JCB are second to none when it comes to publicising their brand.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2018)

Wrighty90 said:



			this course is all about publicity. Itâ€™s not there to make money from fees or membership. The Bamfords are multi billionaires. Think of the John Deere Classic in the USA. This is bamfords aim. Get a tour event signed up and get his brand on the telly. Matt Fitzpatrick was playing it last week with the CEO. Apparently he was blown away. This is purely a marketing tool and JCB are second to none when it comes to publicising their brand.
		
Click to expand...

As with John Deree though itâ€™s a brand that is for specialists as opposed for the general public . To get a tour event they just need to spend a lot of money but i suspect it will struggle to attach anything more than a gimmicky event just like the Centurion Club. Because of the exclusive nature of the club it would be interesting to see if the ET would look to hold something there.


----------



## Fish (Oct 7, 2018)

Captainron said:



			I have no problem with exclusive clubs and I see why some ultra rich would want to play at a club which was less busy than a normal members club or a muni.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I agree, itâ€™s not just for the overly rich or famous who would like a bit less attention when out in the public domain. 

I made enquiries and have received all the forms to join some months ago so itâ€™s for anyone who owns a company and can afford the corporate membership. 

Anything the Bamfords do succeeds, restaurants, shops, organic farms and much more......this is just another venture but as a firm brexiter (oh dear thatâ€™s done it), heâ€™s building factories and offices all over the world and this golf course with the luxury lodges will be a great playground for his top customers from around the world to come, visit & play golf. 

Fair play to him I say.


----------



## Fish (Oct 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			As with John Deree though itâ€™s a brand that is for specialists as opposed for the general public . To get a tour event they just need to spend a lot of money but i suspect it will struggle to attach anything more than a gimmicky event just like the Centurion Club. Because of the exclusive nature of the club it would be interesting to see if the ET would look to hold something there.
		
Click to expand...

The Centurion Club, as much as I like it, isnâ€™t a 10th of what this set-up is on & off the course.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2018)

Fish said:



			The Centurion Club, as much as I like it, isnâ€™t a 10th of what this set-up is on & off the course.
		
Click to expand...

Reading the various articles is that itâ€™s a parkland with lots of water to try and make it dramatic but built on heavy clay land - letâ€™s hope there is a lot of very good drainage to help. Looking at the pictures itâ€™s hard to see what will make it stand out from the other purpose built parklands.


----------



## Wrighty90 (Oct 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			As with John Deree though itâ€™s a brand that is for specialists as opposed for the general public . To get a tour event they just need to spend a lot of money but i suspect it will struggle to attach anything more than a gimmicky event just like the Centurion Club. Because of the exclusive nature of the club it would be interesting to see if the ET would look to hold something there.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s a deal that has already been done.   2020 season.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2018)

Wrighty90 said:



			Itâ€™s a deal that has already been done.   2020 season.
		
Click to expand...

To host what ?


----------



## Wrighty90 (Oct 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Reading the various articles is that itâ€™s a parkland with lots of water to try and make it dramatic but built on heavy clay land - letâ€™s hope there is a lot of very good drainage to help. Looking at the pictures itâ€™s hard to see what will make it stand out from the other purpose built parklands.
		
Click to expand...

Trust me. Itâ€™s nothing like any other park land course.  Itâ€™s simply staggering, it wasnâ€™t designed by the top architect from European Golf Design, robin someone, I want to say heisman but canâ€™t remember. It drains very well, there has been no expense spared.


----------



## Wrighty90 (Oct 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			To host what ?
		
Click to expand...

ET event. Thatâ€™s all I know.


----------



## TheDiablo (Oct 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Reading the various articles is that itâ€™s a parkland with lots of water to try and make it dramatic but built on heavy clay land - letâ€™s hope there is a lot of very good drainage to help. Looking at the pictures itâ€™s hard to see what will make it stand out from the other purpose built parklands.
		
Click to expand...

Surprised you found any articles let alone 'various' ones , especially as you claimed the press aren't interested in at all just a page back.

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			Surprised you found any articles let alone 'various' ones , especially as you claimed the press aren't interested in at all just a page back.

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Only have to look at the clubs own twitter feed with links to articles from people involved and golf course architects


----------



## TheDiablo (Oct 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Only have to look at the clubs own twitter feed with links to articles from people involved and golf course architects  

Click to expand...

Again, entirely embellished. 1 article, 1 link. Why the plural? 

It's mental how you can perform a 180 on any given topic to suit an agenda or against a poster. You could start an argument with yourself in an empty room.

Your handle should be 'Reverse Ferret'.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			Again, entirely embellished. 1 article, 1 link. Why the plural?

It's mental how you can perform a 180 on any given topic to suit an agenda or against a poster. You could start an argument with yourself in an empty room.

Your handle should be 'Reverse Ferret'.
		
Click to expand...

The pictures are all over a twitter feed from Euan Grant , there was an article on his feed ( bunker mat I think it was ) and there was another on the club feed. Anything else ?


----------



## IanM (Oct 8, 2018)

Isnt the broad diversity of courses on the planet part of the game?   You can still put a fiver or tenner in an honesty box somewhere and you also have Queenwoods etc...

I guess when Fish sends his forms back, he'll be signing some of us in?   Good man!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 8, 2018)

Do they do a twilight?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 8, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Do they do a twilight? 

Click to expand...

Why would you want to Pedro, it's parkland


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 8, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Why would you want to Pedro, it's parkland 

Click to expand...

Oo, designations - maybe its "stadium".


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 8, 2018)

if someone wants to invest and build a course, well its their money after all. plenty of exclusive places already anyway.
As for the ET i would imagine they would jump and someone stumping up the cash to hold an event, something that was lacking for a long time in the UK, after all this is the only reason we have events in certain parts of the world on the ET... money


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 6, 2018)

Happened to be in a waiting room this morning. They had a copy of this months edition of Today's Golfer, was flicking through to find a two page spread on this course. Not a particularly informative article, other than it has a big pic of the par three 17th, mentions the plans to build lodges, clubhouse and halfway and says what a stunning a layout it is.

I think to do it properly, GM should arrange a GM day and we can all try it out


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 16, 2019)

Just bumping this. 

No real reason other than to say Iâ€™ve had an invite for September to play it 

Canâ€™t wait to be away from the great unwashed for a few hours. 

Smelly orrible lot ðŸ˜‰


----------



## IanM (Jun 16, 2019)

tugglesf239 said:



			Just bumping this.

No real reason other than to say Iâ€™ve had an invite for September to play it

Canâ€™t wait to be away from the great unwashed for a few hours.

Smelly orrible lot ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Thread locked by GLOATY FILTER


----------



## richbeech (Jun 17, 2019)

This is only 30 minutes from me. I'm dying to play it but you have to be invited by a member or a JCB employee (or fork out Â£15k a year corporate membership). They're holding a pairs comp there soon. We ran a comp at my course a month ago and the prize was entry into the pairs comp at JCB (worth Â£700) and the prize if you won that was a trip to the masters. 

There's a few members at my place who've played it and every one of them says it's absolutely spectacular. Some of the stories I've heard are crazy. The head greenkeeper was headhunted from Turnberry and he has complete carte blanch over the course; if he thinks the course needs a rest then he just closes the course, no questions asked. Probably not really an issue though when on a busy day they only have 4 groups out on the course. There's been absolutely no expense spared putting the course together, I believe it's cost him Â£100m+, which to a multi billionaire is nothing really. As others have said he's not built it to make money, he's made it to promote his brand. The ultimate aim is to get a Ryder Cup, but in the meantime is aiming for ET and/or WGC. 

We have a Titleist rep who's a member at our place and he's played it. He said off the back tees it's got to be one of the hardest courses in the world. The condition of the course is first class (as you'd expect though) but the service when you get there matches it. You're met in reception where they take your bag to the range where there's lovely pyramid's of Pro Vs for you to hit. 

Fortunately I know a couple of people who have recently got a job working in the hotel and I'm just going to keep giving them a gently nudge once they've got their feet under the table.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 17, 2019)

I recently heard that it has some amazing holes, but also some very dull holes - I'm hoping for an invitation this summer so I'll have to see for myself


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 17, 2019)

JamesR said:



			I recently heard that it has some amazing holes, but also some very dull holes - I'm hoping for an invitation this summer so I'll have to see for myself
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s the same as what I was told by someone who has played it - the same sort of service you get at the Grove or Centurion etc - condition is great on most holes but a few need a tidy up , it has some stunning holes but a few ok ones. This is someone who has played the likes of Queenwood , Wisley and was a member of the Centurion - he wasnâ€™t blown away by it. I believe Beavebrooks is the next one for him to do.


----------



## Blakey (Jun 17, 2019)

A friend of mine runs a charity golf day every year, and this year in the auction was a 4 ball at the JCB.

I think it went for Â£700 in the end.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 17, 2019)

The website course pics are pretty darn stunning to my eyes. 

My invite is a corporate one and if I am being honest Iâ€™d never heard of it, nor itâ€™s exclusively before last week. 

Iâ€™ve played a handful of your top 10 plus a good sprinkling of top 100 courses and I have to admit Iâ€™m really looking forward to getting on it in September. 

Regarding the exclusive nature of the place and the â€˜ethicsâ€™ of it. 

I donâ€™t care personally. Similarly I donâ€™t care that I wonâ€™t get to play Augusta, loch Lomond, queenswood etc. 

If rich dudes want a private jolly then I donâ€™t mind a jot. 

Iâ€™m still left with about 40 thousand courses around the world I can play if I do desire. 

From a fiver a pop up to a good few grand. 

Private courses are not the reason young people in the UK are not taking up the game.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Sep 6, 2019)

Bump...

Played it yesterday 

Holy moley itâ€™s off the charts in terms of design and layout. 

The turf and the tundra will need a few years of proper growth to challenge the top 10. 

However for my money itâ€™s without doubt the best parkland course Iâ€™ve ever played. Possibly the most enjoyable inland course Iâ€™ve ever played as well. 

Does it have the same class and pedigree of your sunnngdales etc

No 

If I was offered a free round at either venue tomorrow though. 

JCB wins. 

It was utterly fantastic. So much fun and a real tough test.


----------



## IanM (Sep 6, 2019)

...praise indeed!


----------



## DRW (Sep 6, 2019)

Any pictures ?


----------



## IanM (Sep 6, 2019)

DRW said:



			Any pictures ?
		
Click to expand...

Google away... looks great on the website!   Now, how do i get on there?  (apart from jump the fence and miss out 1 and 18  )


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 6, 2019)

tugglesf239 said:



			Bump...

Played it yesterday

Holy moley itâ€™s off the charts in terms of design and layout.

The turf and the tundra will need a few years of proper growth to challenge the top 10.

However for my money itâ€™s without doubt the best parkland course Iâ€™ve ever played. Possibly the most enjoyable inland course Iâ€™ve ever played as well.

Does it have the same class and pedigree of your sunnngdales etc

No

If I was offered a free round at either venue tomorrow though.

JCB wins.

It was utterly fantastic. So much fun and a real tough test.
		
Click to expand...

That good mate ?

Someone I know has an account with JCB and trying to sort something out for a few to visit . 

A charity is also trying to get an event there ( something associated with the European Tour )


----------



## tugglesf239 (Sep 6, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That good mate ?

Someone I know has an account with JCB and trying to sort something out for a few to visit .

A charity is also trying to get an event there ( something associated with the European Tour )
		
Click to expand...

Honestly it was fâ€™ing class. 

18 signature holes. Not one single boring part and I played it with an absolutely blinding hangover. 

If the place was called glen eagles or similar it would be UK top 5 easily. 

Iâ€™ve never seen such a cool looking course. The shape of the holes and the contours etc. Mind blowing. 

All staff were wonderfully friendly and very hospitable. 

Iâ€™m a massive fan already. So much so that I even bought a branded sweatshirt from the pro shop ðŸ˜‚

Honestly Phil (or anyone reading)

If you get the opportunity, then go. 

Forget that itâ€™s a new upstart golf course with zero history. Itâ€™s just pure class. 

Oh yeah 

It helped that my team won the event too. ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 6, 2019)

tugglesf239 said:



			Honestly it was fâ€™ing class.

18 signature holes. Not one single boring part and I played it with an absolutely blinding hangover.

If the place was called glen eagles or similar it would be UK top 5 easily.

Iâ€™ve never seen such a cool looking course. The shape of the holes and the contours etc. Mind blowing.

All staff were wonderfully friendly and very hospitable.

Iâ€™m a massive fan already. So much so that I even bought a branded sweatshirt from the pro shop ðŸ˜‚

Honestly Phil (or anyone reading)

If you get the opportunity, then go.

Forget that itâ€™s a new upstart golf course with zero history. Itâ€™s just pure class.

Oh yeah

It helped that my team won the event too. ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Just out of interest, how many of the current top 5 (or 10) have you played?


----------



## IanM (Sep 6, 2019)

With your connections looks like a goer for next years H4H


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 6, 2019)

tugglesf239 said:



			Honestly it was fâ€™ing class.

18 signature holes. Not one single boring part and I played it with an absolutely blinding hangover.

If the place was called glen eagles or similar it would be UK top 5 easily.

Iâ€™ve never seen such a cool looking course. The shape of the holes and the contours etc. Mind blowing.
...
		
Click to expand...

I'd bet it's not natural though. All done by moving earth about!


----------



## JamesR (Sep 6, 2019)

IanM said:



			With your connections looks like a goer for next years H4H
		
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, good thinking...nice and local for me, which should keep costs down nicely (so I can bid on more items, obviously )


----------



## JamesR (Sep 6, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			I'd bet it's not natural though. All done by moving earth about! 

Click to expand...

I understand Caterpillar make some good earth moving equipment


----------



## tugglesf239 (Sep 6, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Just out of interest, how many of the current top 5 (or 10) have you played?
		
Click to expand...



4 of the 5 English ones

2 of the UK ones

Turnberry being my personal favourite

JCB layout actually better IMO


----------



## tugglesf239 (Sep 6, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			I'd bet it's not natural though. All done by moving earth about! 

Click to expand...

I think that would go without saying.

Tell you what though they have done themselves proud.


----------



## IanM (Sep 6, 2019)

Worth getting a job with them


----------



## Andy (Sep 6, 2019)

IanM said:



			Worth getting a job with them 

Click to expand...

With the amount of breakdowns, leaks and general quality being absolutely garbish you'd have no time for golf. Go Komatsu


----------



## IanM (Sep 6, 2019)

Andy said:



			With the amount of breakdowns, leaks and general quality being absolutely garbish you'd have no time for golf. Go Komatsu
		
Click to expand...

...I'd be in a nice warm office, not getting my hands mucky!


----------



## Andy (Sep 6, 2019)

IanM said:



			...I'd be in a nice warm office, not getting my hands mucky! 

Click to expand...

Your fault then they build crap ðŸ˜‚


----------



## IanM (Feb 9, 2020)

Apologies for bumping an old thread.... but a charity whose events I often play in are having a day here in June.  

https://www.debra.org.uk/join-an-ev...ils/193-3d-ifs-golf-day-at-jcb-club-for-debra 

It isnt cheap, but it is for a great cause and limited opportunity to play there otherwise.... any interest in joining me for a GM All Stars Team?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 9, 2020)

IanM said:



			Apologies for bumping an old thread.... but a charity whose events I often play in are having a day here in June. 

https://www.debra.org.uk/join-an-ev...ils/193-3d-ifs-golf-day-at-jcb-club-for-debra

It isnt cheap, but it is for a great cause and limited opportunity to play there otherwise.... any interest in joining me for a GM All Stars Team?
		
Click to expand...

I could be interested 👍 would need to check on date to ensure work is ok


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 9, 2020)

It’s one of the best courses in the United Kingdom. 

I can’t recommend playing if anyone has the opportunity.


----------



## IanM (Feb 9, 2020)

Eeek.  No I didn't.   Will check with my contact in the morning.

Crikey...I got this when it launched but didnt do anything about it


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 9, 2020)

Played this last year. 

Awesome. 

Unlike my golf that day!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 9, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			On their webpage 100% sold out when I checked a good few weeks ago.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be interested if its on again next year.


----------



## DRW (Feb 9, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'd be interested if its on again next year.

Click to expand...

You can go on a reserve list for this year.

Also assuming they are doing the same next year/last year, you can ask to reserve a team for the following year. I did that for one of their other days and reserved a team, not jcb as already hold a 4ball voucher for jcb.

Hope that helps, information wise.


----------



## Fish (Feb 9, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I could be interested 👍 would need to check on date to ensure work is ok
		
Click to expand...

Wow, the hypocrisy, you’ve lambasted this course in almost every post for what it supposedly stands for, but now your happy to play it 😂😂


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 9, 2020)

Fish said:



			Wow, the hypocrisy, you’ve lambasted this course in almost every post for what it supposedly stands for, but now your happy to play it 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Why is it hypocrisy? Surely even you know the difference between “Club” not Course - I don’t like the ultra exclusive “clubs” - doesn’t make me stop wanting to play a good course - don’t like what’s happened at Wentworth but play the course.


----------



## IanM (Feb 9, 2020)

I know the organisers... I'll call and get on reserve list and ask for a team next year...assuming the have a day back there!


----------



## IanM (Feb 10, 2020)

...We're on the reserve list, but several in front of us..... next year I am on this day one.  Lesson learned.


----------



## DRW (Jul 6, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			Bump...
snip

It was utterly fantastic. snip.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree. Fantastic.

So good that the guy we took, whos favourite course is Royal Birkdale, thought JCB was better.

Will upload some pictures later, but I think this is probably the hardest to score course I have played at. And was fairly brutal at times with winds at about 30mphish yesterday.

Service absolutely A class. The staff were brilliant..

The green complexes on the course are some of the best I have ever played, very impressive and the roll of the greens were pure.

Better take your A game if you play there, it is a hard course and almost not a flat lie in sight and a number of semi blind shots.

Received a bag towel with your name on, the best keepsake from any club I have been given.

Would like to give a big thank you to JCB who had originally donated the 4 ball to a charity for auction and the manner they looked after us was fantastic.

Could not have asked for me.


----------



## DRW (Jul 6, 2020)

Heres some pictures. Took a lot of movies but not many pictures.

1st:-








8th:-








16th:-








17th:-








On 18th fairway looking back








If you click on the pictures, I think the full size pictures comes up.

Managed two birdies on 12 and 16. On the green in 2 on 13 but took 3 to get down for a solid par Must have lost 7+ balls(3 on 18th) and blobbed probably


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jul 6, 2020)

DRW said:



			Heres some pictures. Took a lot of movies but not many pictures.

1st:-








8th:-








16th:-








17th:-








On 18th fairway looking back








If you click on the pictures, I think the full size pictures comes up.

Managed two birdies on 12 and 16. On the green in 2 on 13 but took 3 to get down for a solid par Must have lost 7+ balls(3 on 18th) and blobbed probably
		
Click to expand...

How good is that 18th?
double fairway across the water to a raised green. Spectacular hole. 

They all are though. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Kennysarmy (Feb 10, 2022)

Hoping to play here in May.

Can anyone post a card of the course, I'm struggling to find one online.

I presume when you play in the charity days - you generally play off the "yellows"?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 10, 2022)

Kennysarmy said:



			Hoping to play here in May.

Can anyone post a card of the course, I'm struggling to find one online.

I presume when you play in the charity days - you generally play off the "yellows"?
		
Click to expand...

It's not rated for WHS, at least it wasn't when we played last year. I had a decent round and wanted to put my card in but couldn't.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 10, 2022)

Kennysarmy said:



			Hoping to play here in May.

Can anyone post a card of the course, I'm struggling to find one online.

I presume when you play in the charity days - you generally play off the "yellows"?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## DRW (Feb 10, 2022)

Heres mine, let it slip with the bogies (larger picture if you click on it, then again)


----------



## richbeech (Feb 10, 2022)

Don't think this is official but when I put it into my Golfshot app this is what it comes up with. 

Played it twice myself, very very nice course but an absolute beast if you play it off the whites or blacks. We played off the whites but you've got to play 17 off the blacks just because.


----------



## Kennysarmy (Feb 10, 2022)

Thanks


----------



## Kennysarmy (Feb 10, 2022)

DRW said:



			Heres mine, let it slip with the bogies (larger picture if you click on it, then again)








Click to expand...

So surprised you didn't hole your tee shot on 17.


----------



## DRW (Feb 10, 2022)

Kennysarmy said:



			So surprised you didn't hole your tee shot on 17.
		
Click to expand...

Your never going to believe it, but I hit the bottom of the pin and the ball ricocheted into the lake. Thought my round was toast, but chipped in for the par


----------



## Kennysarmy (Feb 10, 2022)

DRW said:



			Your never going to believe it, but I hit the bottom of the pin and the ball ricocheted into the lake. Thought my round was toast, but chipped in for the par

Click to expand...

I don't believe it....


----------



## fat80b (Feb 10, 2022)

Have been invited to play here next month. 

Play off 23 so am slightly concerned that it is going to be a bit too much of a challenge but I'm really looking forward to it


----------



## TheBigDraw (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 31582 (Feb 11, 2022)

I just went back to the beginning of the thread to get a better feel of the replies and to read all the comments, and to see if any opinions might had changed after playing the course, and noticed the OP has ‘blackballed’ under his/her name!  

Does it mean what I think it does, as the OP hasn’t been seen since 2020, and it’s the first one I’ve noticed.


----------



## Bdill93 (Feb 11, 2022)

SandMan59 said:



			I just went back to the beginning of the thread to get a better feel of the replies and to read all the comments, and to see if any opinions might had changed after playing the course, and noticed the OP has ‘blackballed’ under his/her name! 

Does it mean what I think it does, as the OP hasn’t been seen since 2020, and it’s the first one I’ve noticed.
		
Click to expand...

Member has been banned for violation of forum rules!


----------



## IanM (Feb 11, 2022)

The charity I played there with has upped their price from £200 last year to £300 this.  It still sold out within half a day!  

I am on the reserve this and am not ruling out a return if asked.  

It is very good indeed.  Not easy to get in and you'll pay a decent price for the privilege.   If you have the cash, play it, you won't regret it.


----------



## Kennysarmy (May 9, 2022)

fat80b said:



			Have been invited to play here next month.

Play off 23 so am slightly concerned that it is going to be a bit too much of a challenge but I'm really looking forward to it 

Click to expand...

How did your round go?

Just got confirmation of my round on 31st of May


----------



## fat80b (May 9, 2022)

It was great - We played in March, the weather was good (dry and a little wind) and the course superb. It was frozen when we got there so we went out about an hour late, but there was only ~15 people playing that day so not a problem. Loved the practice range with the little stack of balls as well as the chipping area and the embroidered towel. It certainly felt special.

I didn't play well but did hit some nice shots on the way round - The less said about the score (120), the better. Even with a buggy, it was a long walk - I would't want to carry round - you'd be knackered,

The 17th was playing into about a 20mph headwind by the time we got there, and for me with my high ball flight, that meant driver to try and carry the lake! - made it (just) with my second ball. I hit 3 more (just because) and couldn't improve on that one. Then proceeded to smash a drive on 18 back over the lake which was a nice finish to a tough day out. 

Looking to go back next month if we can get on, would hope that drier conditions would help me a bit, but probably not


----------



## Kennysarmy (Jun 9, 2022)

WOW what a place.


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CeMQFBst66J/


----------



## Kennysarmy (Jun 9, 2022)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CeRunx6NNzY/


----------



## Backache (Jun 9, 2022)

Kennysarmy said:



			WOW what a place.


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CeMQFBst66J/


Click to expand...

Why do you need three fullbacks in a team to play it?


----------



## Kennysarmy (Jun 10, 2022)

Backache said:



			Why do you need three fullbacks in a team to play it?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know, why do you need three fullbacks in a team to play it?


----------



## Backache (Jun 10, 2022)

Kennysarmy said:



			I don't know, why do you need three fullbacks in a team to play it?
		
Click to expand...

It was your Instagram link which contained a rather elderly looking fantasy football team.


----------

